# 2 new litters



## Honeyrobber72 (Dec 22, 2014)

I have two new litters just 2 days a part. All babies are in same nest. One mum(lemon drop) is the one I was thinking of culling for biting. Since she was getting so big I knew she was going to deliver soon and spared her for now. Lemon drop is yellow/orange broken. Cookies and Cream(aguati broken) was not showing much size so left the 3 adults in the cage. I have seen both females in the nest. Cookie is a sweet but smaller sized mouse. Male(PEW) has been staying in a box I have given them.

Now the questions. With Lemon Drop being not fully tame is it safe to take a good look?
With just 2 days between the litters I do not think size can be used to say who belongs to who. With dad being PEW and yellow being recessive and other mum being aguati broken will color of babies when they get hair tell me who is who?

Thanks ahead of time, John


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Realy you should take the male out as mice will breed back to back.

As the buck is PEW he could be anything under that white so the colours of the babies wouldn't be an indicator of who's there mothet, unless you know what genes your mice carry.

If your worried she may munch you could take the adults out Into another box with food and rub your hands in the there toilet area.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Mouse pups grow really fast and you will probably find you can tell which litter is which soon enough. Mine really stuck to a schedule so you will probably find one litter will open their eyes two days before the other litter.


----------



## Honeyrobber72 (Dec 22, 2014)

Was out of town for work when they were born. Since it is already to late as the heat comes 12 hour after birth thought would be better than him living alone. He was so small when I got him and introduced the trio. They were together for over a month before the births. Females were larger and I had them 2 weeks longer than the male. Plan getting 2 more tote cages(RUB) made this week. Have a critter keeper but no room in it for wheel. The plan was to put male in it once I saw signs that both were knocked up. Cookie was not that big and her belly did not have the "marbles" look when hanging over my fingers. I feed them all they will eat so thought she was just getting plump. I guess first litter for both females was small so that I thought I had more time. Hamsters always showed more than these 2 did. Did not try and handle pups but did pull back bedding and had a good look. At best count there is only 11 pups. All smaller ones are dark(4). The larger ones are all light colored skin but 2 seem a greyish rest are bright pink.

Debating on wether or not I should cull heavy since they are bred back.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I prefur to keep a max of 6-7 babies per doe


----------



## Honeyrobber72 (Dec 22, 2014)

As mentioned the opening of eyes really narrowed down who belongs to who. So the yellow doe produced black, grey, yellow, and white offspring. The agouti doe has agouti and black. Hope to take a better look for sexing tonight. I looked for the sex yesterday but was so undecided on many. Took a look at pics on the web today. First culling will be males from yellow doe. Like some said on the introduce yourself thread, her hoppers bite. Plan on keeping a male from the agouti doe. Sure wish shipping mice was as easy as shipping fish and birds. I really want better stock.


----------



## Honeyrobber72 (Dec 22, 2014)

Past time for update. Yellow doe had second litter in a cage all to herself. The aguati doe has not given birth yet. Raised 15 from the earlier litters. You would know since I wanted a colored male, out of 15 there were 2 males. Both are PEW. So all those critters went to pet store. Got a good mom and pop one that is happy to get mice that have been handled. Only 2 does even made me question keeping them. One was a yellow brindle but she turned out nippy like her mother. Then since I only had one chose to let her go as did not want to keep her alone. Now have 4 rubs ready. Male is in with broken aguati female currently so only 2 in use. Just have to say mice love my bug farm. Dubia roach tub had a wild mouse in it. And mice get meal worms couple times a week.


----------

